# Got newbies hooked on Shark Nuggets!



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Cleaned a 125+# bull shark. gave the best meat (loin) to friends and family. Reports back are stellar! Most did as I said with slight variation- soak the nuggets in milk 1 hour, light breading (corn meal for me!), quick fry and salt/pep/spice to taste.

My friend and his wife are from Ohio and he told me that she would chuckle every now and then while devouring the nuggets. Guess they don't get fresh shark up there?


----------

